# Our deepest sympathy to the families in Marshall Kentucky



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I cannot begin to find the words to express the sorrow I feel for all of those involved in this tragic incident.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Amen


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe they need to make examples out of these fools by stoning them in the town square. I'll be there selling forks by the dozen!


----------

